
The Antikythera Computer, Circa 205 BC - ComputerGuru
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism
======
brudgers
Related: _What should a Bayesian infer from the Antikythera Mechanism?_

[http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2014/11/wha...](http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2014/11/what-
should-a-bayesian-infer-from-the-antikythera-mechanism.html)

